# The Crossing Guardian Newspaper



## Mino (Feb 26, 2005)

Alright y'all, STORM and I have been thinking and talking about a Crossing Guardian Newspaper, similiar to the NSider Times and all those other newspapers.  We barely know anything about anything as of now.  We know that STORM is the owner, and I will be the co-owner.  We have thought about putting my new Fashion Magazine in it, CYNDA's fanfics and everything.  This is just a thread to put suggestions for everything from names to positions.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 26, 2005)

can we add other fanfics aswell, like my friends?


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, here are some names:

Golden Shovel Free Press
Turnip Weekly
Animal Crossing Pioneer Press
Golden Axe Times

Meh, I am bad at this.  Maybe sections could be named after items.  The Insect section could be the Golden Net and the Golden Rod for Fish.  I could change my magazine to a column, the Flame Shirt.  There could be a code section, too.

I think that a good job (for me especially) is a proofreader.  I do have almost perfect spelling.  Writers for different things would be good.  Subscription Head is another idea, so that they could be sent via e-mail.


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> can we add other fanfics aswell, like my friends?


 If he is an NSider, yeah, I am not too sure if he is not.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 26, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he is an NSider, oh, i vote for Golden Axe Times


----------



## SATURNBOY (Feb 27, 2005)

Some of the sections could be:
Code of the Month (or however often it is published)
Monthly events
Glitches
Houses and towns
Villager of the month
Other "of the Months"

A name for it could be The Fauna Magazine.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 27, 2005)

that'd be copying ac and could be arrested if you don't give credit. Lets go with something original like "The Guardian" or "The Animal Times" I like the guardian the most. As for sections there could be The code of the day, The Weekly events, villager of the week, furniture of the day, Fashion column. Also we'd send it via pm.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> that'd be copying ac and could be arrested if you don't give credit. Lets go with something original like "The Guardian" or "The Animal Times" I like the guardian the most. As for sections there could be The code of the day, The Weekly events, villager of the week, furniture of the day, Fashion column. Also we'd send it via pm.


 Meh, I doubt you'd get arrested, or even noticed.  Anyhoo, it is a newspaper, not a magazine.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

I like the Crossing Guardian Free Press sounds like a good name.  Naming the sections after items, would be cool, too.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

My idea for the name was "The Golden Press."  You may have see nthat name on TBT's main page becasue it was planned to be our newspaper.  So what do you think of it as this name?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> that'd be copying ac and could be arrested if you don't give credit. Lets go with something original like "The Guardian" or "The Animal Times" I like the guardian the most. As for sections there could be The code of the day, The Weekly events, villager of the week, furniture of the day, Fashion column. Also we'd send it via pm.


 What's copying?  We weren't planning on having it called The Crossing Guardian.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> My idea for the name was "The Golden Press."  You may have see nthat name on TBT's main page becasue it was planned to be our newspaper.  So what do you think of it as this name?


 can I be part of it?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2005)

I would like to run a section called "House and Design" 
It would be about people's houses and designs.

Also, how about a bussiness section that is on ways to make money.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

Before we get all the writers, we need to get a name.


----------



## RUBYRED (Feb 27, 2005)

Maybe a name could be.......hmmm.....lemme think......... The Weekly(or Daily) Bark(Quack Moo Squawk Meow or any animal noise.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

RUBYRED said:
			
		

> Maybe a name could be.......hmmm.....lemme think......... The Weekly(or Daily) Bark(Quack Moo Squawk Meow or any animal noise.


I like the "Weekly Meow"  :lol:


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

I think that we could have my fashion section be the "Gracie Top"
The Fish section could be the "Golden Rod"
The Insect section could be the "Golden Net"
Tips and Tricks could be the "Golden Axe"
The Animal of the Week (from MSHRM's contest) could be the "Mario Trophy" or just plain "Animal of the Week"
A code section could be the "Nintendo Bench"


I can get pictures for any item.  If we could save it as a .doc file, we could have it be downloadable.  I know how to make download links.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

I can also put it on my website.  But first, I want to think of a name.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I can also put it on my website.  But first, I want to think of a name.


 And I'm making a newspaper at my Forums, so maybe we can collaberate.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I meant that I can make a web site that can be updated.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I think that we could have my fashion section be the "Gracie Top"
> The Fish section could be the "Golden Rod"
> The Insect section could be the "Golden Net"
> Tips and Tricks could be the "Golden Axe"
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, and I can put it on my forums as well, and I have a newspaper on my forums as well, so maybe we can collaberate.  Is this a good idea, Storm?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

We don't really need a website.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been in lately. I see you mentioned me. Does anyone like my fanfics?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been in lately. I see you mentioned me. Does anyone like my fanfics?


 Yep, and it would be nice if you can write some just for the paper, and we can break it up in a bunch of sections leaving the readers in suspense.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

If you saw, my next story is going to be Wanted Nook. Nook goes into crime     
(I'm going to be coming by more often now)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> If you saw, my next story is going to be Wanted Nook. Nook goes into crime
> (I'm going to be coming by more often now)


 Thats good.       

We ahve a lot of new stuff planned.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Now that I'm here, I'll start helping too.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

So what are your ideas for the name?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Of the newspaper?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Of the newspaper?


 yep


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmmm... I'll have to get back to you on that. g2g soon.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, here are some ideas for sections:

Codes
Tips and tricks
Insects
Fish
Fanfics
Fashion
A fake "advice" column
Animal of the Week (or the like)


----------



## ƒish (Feb 27, 2005)

yay for fanfixs


----------



## ƒish (Feb 27, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> yay for fanfics


 oops, spelling fix


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

I really want to write something, and can we have an advertising section that has all of TBT's affilates?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

We can also put in a monthly story and a monthy code for rare items, and neighbor of the month which is where we choose some animal neighbors and vote which one is there favorite!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> We can also put in a monthly story and a monthy code for rare items, and neighbor of the month which is where we choose some animal neighbors and vote which one is there favorite!


 good idea!  And I need writers for MY newspaper, since Storm doesn't want us to cooperate... 

http://s8.invisionfree.com/The_Ninty_Forum...dex.php?act=idx


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i got a few ideas up my sleeve. I'll help you if you need it PM if you want me to.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When did I say that?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I asked you in this thread twice and you ignored me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

heres a name but it is more of a magizene name. Nooks Monthly(or what ever it will be) Catalog and News.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> heres a name but it is more of a magizene name. Nooks Monthly(or what ever it will be) Catalog and News.


 I like AC Monthly.  Short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your right we are being to creative lets do his or AC News.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, that might work as well.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 28, 2005)

I like The Animal Crossing News...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I like The Animal Crossing News...


 Thanks


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we should go for an original name.

(By the way it'll be a weekly paper)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I think we should go for an original name.
> 
> (By the way it'll be a weekly paper)


 Animal Crossing News, or Animal Crossing Weekly.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Once we get the name we should make a sig for it before we say who writes what.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 28, 2005)

It should be a sig add on.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 28, 2005)

we could add my fishing and bug hunting guides


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

I can get the add-ons myself, I suppose.  About the name, I don't like the idea of having "AC" or "Animal Crossing" in the name.  Naming it after an item or place is a better idea I think.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

Another section idea is a pattern section.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I can get the add-ons myself, I suppose.  About the name, I don't like the idea of having "AC" or "Animal Crossing" in the name.  Naming it after an item or place is a better idea I think.


 Ya but that way the point is more clear and there is not really an item that is good for a name of a newspaper or as big then the name of the game it self. So we should stick with Animal Crossing whatever.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I can get the add-ons myself, I suppose.  About the name, I don't like the idea of having "AC" or "Animal Crossing" in the name.  Naming it after an item or place is a better idea I think.


 Until I get a name, I won't find add-ons.  We also need some characters or items that would go well on it.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i thought i was wearing the add-on, are you still making them or what?


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, if it is in the Crossing Guardian, people will know that it is about Animal Crossing.  Naming it after the game is a bad idea.  It isn't up to you, I believe it is STORM's ultimate decision.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think Nook Rover the cat and Gracie because there rewards and always talking and buissnes skills would work well.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I think we should go for an original name.
> 
> (By the way it'll be a weekly paper)


 weekly?  Don't you think that it's too much presure on the writers?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No not really because we would make 3 of our articles 3 in advance and Pm them or post them here to the publisher and that way we have a little more time to write our articles.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 28, 2005)

weekly's good. So how about our name be...AC News or Animal Crossing Weekly? we can have the hq be at... where ever.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> weekly's good. So how about our name be...AC News or Animal Crossing Weekly? we can have the hq be at empire state.


 I already said that!    			 If we use that you get no credit.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 28, 2005)

I was supporting your idea.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> weekly's good. So how about our name be...AC News or Animal Crossing Weekly? we can have the hq be at empire state.


 I don'tt hink you were supposed to say something about that...

Anyhoo, Rover may be a good character, I don't know about Gracie, though.  Nook is overused and so is K.K. Slider..


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could write it myself every week, it isn't very hard for each section.

I think that I should be the person to fix any mistakes made in a section.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pikmin, edit your post so it doesn't talk about the "thing" see the post i edited.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Feb 28, 2005)

so... are we calling it the "Farun Magazine" or is this something else, or am i looking really stupid right now?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I was supporting your idea.


 You...were...I mean of course you were Heh heh.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> so... are we calling it the "Farun Magazine" or is this something else, or am i looking really stupid right now?


 No, that is the new name of my magazine.  We will also put a column in this newspaper.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

I suppose I'll be in charge of fanfics.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

guys here is an idea why don't we pick a name first.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

Does anyone have a name idea. It's kinda hard to think of.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2005)

Yah lets gate a name first.

Who likes The Golden Press.

Lets try to have a newpaper ending like:

Times
Press
etc.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

Porter Press?
Crossing Quartley?
Nook's Newsletter?

I don't know.

The Bell Tree Quartley?


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

How 'bout:

The Village Free Press    <_< 
Turnip Weekly       			  (I still like it...)
The Golden Press        
The Daily Meow


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> How 'bout:
> 
> The Village Free Press    <_<
> Turnip Weekly       			  (I still like it...)
> ...


 lol


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

The Rusty Barnacle Herald      
:blink:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Yah lets gate a name first.
> 
> Who likes The Golden Press.
> 
> ...


 I wa s seriosly About to say that...Are you a mind reader?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

not so good


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

hey before we pick a name I say we make sure it can be made into a slogan.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

We need a name first. The slogan usually works off the name.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> We need a name first. The slogan usually works off the name.


 but some names can not work with a catchy good slogan.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

So how do we make this work?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> So how do we make this work?


 How about The Golden Press,The Paper Worth Gold.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

Meh, one more
Village Pioneer Press


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

Doesn't seem to go well.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2005)

Tomorrow I'll set up a nonprivate board so we can discuss it easier.

Once we get everything figured out you'll need the password to get in.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to go well.


 I know.  The Golden Press sounds good.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

I will be part of it right?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to go well.


 Which one?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

The gold ones.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> CYNDAQUIL34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks( ya I know you posted it first but i still thought of it and was about to post it until I saw yours.)


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Huh?


 I was talking about Storm


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

I would lke to be part of the newspaper.  Storm, I will PM you with the details about this, and some other activities...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

Once again I have a ton of Ideas so if you need any PM me


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Once again I have a ton of Ideas so if you need any PM me


 Just post them here, please.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok here we go: 
1.weekly code
2.Neighbor of the week, where we pick some neighbors when they vote who they like the most.
3.weekly tip
4.weekly storry
5.news about contests and news on acac and other sponsers
6.Pickman's fashion colum
7.Fake advice colum


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

I think putting a whole series of codes would be better.  I can do the codes myself.  The fashion I am also doing.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I think putting a whole series of codes would be better.  I can do the codes myself.  The fashion I am also doing.


 i was not just talking about one cade mabey a set of codes for a set such as modern.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

I think that the advice column could combine with the tip, so it is an advice column _giving_ tips.  Pretty sneaky, huh?  The first tip could be how to catch a bee:

Dear [insert name of advice columnist here]
I have been trying and trying to catch a bee, but every time I try, I get stung!  Can you help [insert name of advice columnist here]?
-Bust Ed Up

Dear Bust Ed Up,
I have had several letter of the same type.  [Insert how to best catch bee here].


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You said "weekly code".  "code" is not plural.  Anyway, putting a series in would be a good idea.  Modern was the first one I thought of.  There are many.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

I could do articles, weekly tip, weekly nieghbor, cynda will probably do the weekly story.


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

I think that MSHRM woukd be best for the weekly neighbor, as he already has a thread about it.  He doesn't seem to be on enough weekly.  I don't know what you mean by articles, though.  The weekly tip would be good in advice column-style, maybe.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I think that MSHRM woukd be best for the weekly neighbor, as he already has a thread about it. He doesn't seem to be on enough weekly. I don't know what you mean by articles, though. The weekly tip would be good in advice column-style, maybe.


AC style newspaper articles, you know?


----------



## Mino (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think that MSHRM woukd be best for the weekly neighbor, as he already has a thread about it.


----------



## SATURNBOY (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we should start a thread with all the articles we're certain we're going to have, and each time somene comes up with a cool new one, we can add it to teh list. It might also be a good idea not to start out with all our ideas, and add new ones with each issue to make it more interesting.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

how about we have a villager of the week too, or would that be bad because mshrmbirdo has a thread dedicated to that?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok guys here is another name and slogan the name is Golden Times and the slogan is, Time Is Worth Gold, And This Newspaper Is Worth Your Time, The Golden Times.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

We can also have a question then put the answer and another question on the next one. also weekly joke, weekly animal guessing game where you would describe an animal and and basicly do the same thing as the question of the week.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

You should in clude in the list of topics:
1.Buissness section
2.Where to get some fish 
3.Where to get some bugs(and when for both)
4.News on the DS or ideas for the DS such as my Tree furniture idea( animal crossing 2 too)
But you should also do some mothly things too that would be really big.


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Ok guys here is another name and slogan the name is Golden Times and the slogan is, Time Is Worth Gold, And This Newspaper Is Worth Your Time, The Golden Times.


 The solgan is a little wordy...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well i don't have anymore ideas for a slogan so someone else give it a shot.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

To make sure we have plenty of things for the paper don't make anymore what is your favorite threads.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

You can also hold monthly contests.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm going ot soon start up a seperate board for this in Empire State, all discussionshould be there.

LOCKED


----------

